# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Março 2016)



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 14:56)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Março 2016)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

Para sexta-feira o IPMA prevê o regresso de alguma chuva e neve:

*Continente*
_Previsão para 6ª feira, 4.março.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes
regiões, sendo pouco prováveis no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Possibilidade de queda de neve acima de 1400 metros de altitude a
partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, em especial a
partir da tarde.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de geada nas regiões
do interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 1 de março de 2016 às 11:19 UTC_


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2016 às 19:10)

Lá para 6ª feira uma pluma de pó desértico deve passar a sul dos Açores. Será interessante ver se ocorrerá algum contraste no céu. Infelizmente, tenho muitas dúvidas. A humidade/nebulosidade habitual deve dificultar a tarefa.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 12:11)

O IPMA continua confiante num bom evento de neve para este fim de semana. 
Dá como " certa" a queda de neve acima dos 600 / 800 metros e não uma possibilidade ( como muitas vezes afirma quando prevê que seja mais incerto) , já a partir de amanhã à tarde.  
E com aguaceiros com alguma frequência. 

Amanhã também estará muito vento no Litoral Oeste e Terras Altas. E a sensação térmica será bem baixa, com certeza.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2016 às 12:13)

Para quem ainda tinha esperança de um bom nevão este fim-de-semana ou queda de neve a cotas inferiores aos 600 metros, esqueça:

*Continente*
*Previsão para 6ª feira, 4.março.2016*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul até ao meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no Minho, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes
regiões, e sendo fraca na região Sul. *A partir da tarde, passagem a
regime de aguaceiros, em geral fracos, nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
*Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde no
litoral oeste, com rajadas até 70 km/h, e nas terras altas
com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno nas regiões do interior.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado
até ao meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, a partir do início da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de noroeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) durante a tarde,
temporariamente com rajadas até 60 km/h.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
tarde, em geral fracos.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde,
temporariamente com rajadas até 60 km/h.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando para
3,5 a 4,5 metros a norte do Cabo Mondego a partir do fim da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

_METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço/Sandra Correia.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.
Atualizado a 3 de março de 2016 às 6:47 UTC_

*Previsão para sábado, 5.março.2016*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral, que serão fracos e pouco
frequentes na região Sul.
Queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros* *nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

_Atualizado a 3 de março de 2016 às 11:18 UTC_

*Previsão para domingo, 6.março.2016*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral
e que serão de neve acima dos 600/800 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.
Atualizado a 3 de março de 2016 às 11:18 UTC_

Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2016 às 12:17)

james disse:


> *O IPMA continua confiante num bom evento de neve para este fim de semana*.
> Dá como " certa" a queda de neve acima dos 600 / 800 metros e não uma possibilidade ( como muitas vezes afirma quando prevê que seja mais incerto) , já a partir de amanhã à tarde.
> E com aguaceiros com alguma frequência.
> 
> Amanhã também estará muito vento no Litoral Oeste e Terras Altas. E a sensação térmica será bem baixa, com certeza.


*james*, não percebo como é que achas que pode ser um bom evento? ... Aguaceiros fracos, e pouca precipitação
É por causa da queda de neve começar nos 600 metros e não nos 1000m?


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

Mas para quem tem esperança que ocorra  alguma queda de neve a cotas médias, a esperança continua ( nevar a cotas baixas nunca se colocou essa possibilidade neste evento, penso eu) . 

Para mim, a esperança continua...


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 12:21)

Thomar disse:


> *james*, não percebo como é que achas que pode ser um bom evento? ... Aguaceiros fracos, e pouca precipitação
> É por causa da queda de neve começar nos 600 metros e não nos 1000m?




Exactamente. Penso que também pelo facto de durar uns dias, pode levar a neve mais para cotas médias... 

Mas isso é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2016 às 12:26)

Os únicos locais a meu ver que poderão ver neve este fim de semana uma vez que conseguirão a conjugação entre a precipitação e frio serão a zona do Gerês e Estrela... muito dificilmente haverá neve ou melhor amostra de neve... pois e como sempre a precipitação será 0 ou muito perto disso...

Diagrama para Bragança é exemplo disso:


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2016 às 12:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os únicos locais a meu ver que poderão ver neve este fim de semana uma vez que conseguirão a conjugação entre a precipitação e frio serão a zona do Gerês e Estrela... muito dificilmente haverá neve ou melhor amostra de neve... pois e como sempre a precipitação será 0 ou muito perto disso...
> 
> Diagrama para Bragança é exemplo disso:


Não percebi. Para mim esse meteograma está excelente para Bragança, tendo em conta o tipo de evento.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2016 às 12:35)

The Weatherman disse:


> Não percebi. Para mim esse meteograma está excelente para Bragança.


Se vires o meteograma para bragança da saida das 06 do GFS, dá *0,1mm de neve de sexta a quarta.*
Podes consultar aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Thomar disse:


> Se vires o meteograma para bragança da saida das 06 do GFS, dá *0,1mm de neve de sexta a quarta.*
> Podes consultar aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


OK. Obrigado


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Vamos ver o que vai acontecer neste fim.de semana.  Se nada de relevante ocorrer, será um falhanço do IPMA.
Eu vejo sempre em muitos locais alguma ( pouca é certo, mas alguma)  precipitacao durante o fim de semana.
Mas, provavelmente, eu e o IPMA estamos a analisar mal este evento.

P.S. Não me estou a comparar ao IPMA, longe de mim fazer isso. 

E estamos a falar de Braganca porquê?  Estas entradas não são as ideais para o NE transmontano.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2016 às 12:50)

james disse:


> Vamos ver o que vai acontecer neste fim.de semana.  Se nada de relevante ocorrer, será um falhanço do IPMA.
> Eu vejo sempre em muitos locais alguma ( pouca é certo, mas alguma)  precipitacao durante o fim de semana.
> Mas, provavelmente, eu e o IPMA estamos a analisar mal este evento.
> 
> ...


Ok, mas devemos analisar o norte todo ou quase para se perceber as potencialidades do evento deste fim de-semana:
Por exemplo para Montalegre o total de precipitação* é inferior a 6mm* de sexta a quarta e está "colado" a Espanha e muito mais perto do litoral do que Bragança e está a 950m de altitude!


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 12:55)

Estas entradas não favorecem Montalegre também, como se viu no último evento. Falta sempre precipitação nessa zona nestas entradas.


----------



## ogalo (3 Mar 2016 às 19:09)

james disse:


> Estas entradas não favorecem Montalegre também, como se viu no último evento. Falta sempre precipitação nessa zona nestas entradas.[/QUOT
> James, no sábado em Montalegre caiu neve forte e feio, pelo menos desde das 11 da manha ate as 17 horas...As fotos foram tiradas as 12 horas , e de tarde ainda caiu muito mais neve ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 19:29)

Por acaso pensava que tinha caído menos na vila de Montalegre.


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2016 às 09:04)

Previsión de nevadas para los próximos días según AEMET:

Hoy:






Mañana:






Domingo:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


Espesores previstos mitad norte ibérica y entorno:






Nueva nevada potente en la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Pirineos Occidentales


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 13:02)

Para quem tem ainda dúvidas sobre o próximo evento, que observe com atenção a previsão descritiva do IPMA acabada de sair. 
De forma mais ou menos resumida: 

Hoje:  queda de neve a partir da tarde acima dos 600/800 m e vento forte 

Amanhã: aguaceiros moderados no Norte e Centro com queda de neve acima 600/ 800 m e vento forte no Litoral 

Domingo: queda de neve acima dos 600 m

Segunda: períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, com queda de neve acima dos 600 m



P.S.  Até pode não vir nada de jeito, mas se isto não é uma previsão interessante, eu a partir de agora não sei o que são previsões meteorológicas interessantes.


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2016 às 21:01)

Continua a haver alguma volatilidade nos modelos e as previsões não continuam grande coisa para o G. Oriental. Dependerá da extensão do cavado/posição do anticiclone. Entretanto, o ar húmido continua a ir para o Atl. Norte:






Ainda nos rios atmosféricos, e faço aqui um pequeno aparte, o 'Expresso Ananás' é hoje bem visível:






Nas próximas 48 horas, o rio atmosférico continuará a aproximar-se dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2016 às 21:11)

Acrescento que o acompanhamento desta pluma tropical será facilitada pela pouca humidade em altitude (contornos mais facilmente visíveis):


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2016 às 14:35)

A saída das 12 do GFS está quase a sair mas vou fazer desde já uma atualização das condições do tempo para os Açores nas próximas 72 horas (mais do que isso não vale a pena porque os modelos podem mudar)...

A oeste do arquipélago vários núcleos depressionários, incluindo uma depressão aberta em dissipação, continuarão a originar um fluxo meridional de sul com ar tropical rico em água precipitável. Este evento não terá muita intensidade, sendo no geral fraco a moderado, e será mais pronunciado nos níveis baixos. O cisalhamento será fraco a moderado (<20 m/s). O SB/MLCAPE mais elevado estará geralmente a sul do arquipélago (não faço referência ao MUCAPE do Arpége porque no Meteociel estão 3 saídas diferentes ao mesmo tempo). Não me parece que vá haver um grande arrefecimento ao longo da atmosfera, tendo isto consequência na instabilidade geral.

Resumidamente, parece-me que o G. Ocidental deve esperar chuva miúda e e persistente no início do rio atmosférico. A chuva aumentará de intensidade, passando a ser fraca a moderada, à medida que o ar saturado em altitude chega às ilhas. Deve ser esperada a ocorrência de chuva ocasionalmente moderada a forte devido à presença da referida depressão aberta e ao conteúdo moderado a elevado de água precipitável (>20 mms). O rio atmosférico move-se com pouca velocidade, podendo os acumulados ser interessantes. Mas em altitude não há assim tanto ar saturado. Portanto, haverá uma certa incerteza que só será resolvida com o _nowcasting. _

Quanto à possibilidade de trovoada, o transporte do SB/MLCAPE de sul (onde há menos convecção) para norte certamente aumentará a força convectiva das eventuais células. Apesar de os gradientes térmicos não serem muito favoráveis, podem surgir algumas células interessantes. Mas não há grandes condições para a sua sustentabilidade. Trovoada, assim, é algo pouco provável. Também não vejo grandes condições para eventos meteorológicos severos.

As condições no G. Central deverão ser eventualmente semelhantes às do G. Ocidental. A gradual diminuição das forças convectivas implicará uma equivalente redução na intensidade e duração da precipitação.

No final das 72 horas, o GFS modela que a chuva decorrente do rio atmosférico fica parada no G. Central (diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade). Lá para a 6ª feira formar-se-á no longínquo Atlântico oeste uma ciclogénese explosiva que afetará indiretamente o arquipélago. Prefiro esperar para que haja um cenário mais claro acerca dos efeitos no arquipélago.

---

Estimativa da chuva para os próximos 5 dias (GFS, 6Z):


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2016 às 21:59)

A pluma tropical que afetará os Açores tem a particularidade de chegar, eventualmente, quase ao Pólo Norte:


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2016 às 01:47)

Em termos gerais, o GFS retirou alguma chuva, o UKMET/ICON não dão chuva por aí fora nos próximos 3 dias. O IPMA dá chuva fraca para hoje. O Arpége é de longe o mais otimista/catastrofista:


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2016 às 23:29)

Plumas tropicais nem sempre equivalem a chuvas diluvianas. A atual deverá continuar assim, amorfa em termos gerais. Nas próximas horas/amanhã deverá haver um ligeiro aumento da convecção. O G. Oriental deverá ficar afastado de qualquer evento significativo.

Nota amanhã para a ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico Noroeste. +-30 hPa em 24 horas. Algo semelhante está também previsto acontecer na próxima 2ª feira.

A ciclogénese número 1 não deverá afetar diretamente o arquipélago, estando isto mais reservado para uma depressão aberta secundária. A convecção dará(?) mais pujança à frente trazendo chuva a todas as ilhas. Mas ainda é cedo para uma análise aprofundada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2016 às 13:50)

As próximas madrugadas prometem ser frias, haverá formação de geada em muitos locais de norte a sul, com a habitual incidência em locais abrigados, vales/ varzeas. As amplitudes térmicas vão disparar, o normal  para altura do ano em que nos encontramos.

Madrugada de sabado






Madrugada de domingo


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

É possível que haja um aviso laranja/amarelo alaranjado para precipitação no G. Ocidental na madrugada/manhã de domingo. Por esta altura uma frente fria deverá afetar o arquipélago, formando-se posteriormente uma depressão aberta secundária. Em termos globais há mais instabilidade em altitude, estando a oeste um cavado que transporta ar frio e, por adveção, valores interessantes de vorticidade.

A chuva será potenciada pela água precipitável moderada (+-25 mms) e pela elevada humidade relativa, especialmente em altitude. Os ventos mais fortes são mais abrangentes e intensos em altitude. Os correspondentes movimentos verticais na atmosfera saturada acrescentarão mais alguns milímetros.

Em termos de tempo severo, o GFS modela uma helicidade que pode chegar à volta dos 300 (pontinho laranja). O cisalhamento estará muito intenso por volta da mesma hora (mas não parece que abranja toda a frente, situando-se maioritariamente atrás). A não presença de um _jet_ mais intenso, a ocorrência dos ventos mais fortes em camadas mais estáveis da atmosfera (+-500 hPa) e o reduzido CAPE (150/200) fazem-me duvidar de qualquer ocorrência meteorológica severa a não ser a precipitação potencialmente excessiva.

O enfraquecimento gradual dos ventos em altitude da frente no seu caminho para este deverá determinar uma equivalente redução dos acumulados nas restantes ilhas.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2016 às 17:30)

Desta vez vai haver chuva para as ilhas todas. Grs. Ocidental e Ocidental em aviso amarelo:


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2016 às 22:54)

O GFS tem tirado consecutivamente chuva e a última saída não é exceção:






A maior parte da chuva deverá cair no espaço de 2/3 horas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 16:48)

saida interessante do GFS a dar probabilidade de trovoadas na terça feira, iria afectar mais o Centro e Sul (e ainda bem )


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2016 às 22:55)

Fazendo uma antevisão das próximas 72 horas para os Açores mediante o GFS 18z (certas coisas podem mudar na próxima saída daí que isto não deve ser entendido como previsão final):

- Uma depressão em lento cavamento vai-se aproximando do arquipélago de oeste. Mais ou menos no dia 15, terça-feira, a depressão deverá começar a mover-se para norte. Não há ainda consenso no que respeita à tipologia do sistema frontal que afetará inicialmente o arquipélago (frente fria/frente fria com ondulações/frente oclusa...);

- A frente deverá começar a afetar o arquipélago na madrugada de terça-feira, dia 15. É intensa, não obstante a pouca variação térmica nos níveis baixos, e ao longo da atmosfera há uma continuação de ventos muito fortes. O _jet_ poderá contribuir para a força da frente. Contudo, o _jet_ e o cisalhamento serão mais após a passagem da frente;

- A frente empurrará mais um fluxo de ar muito húmido, com uma água precipitável a rondar os 30/35 milímetros. À medida que se desloca para este, aparenta perder algum suporte dos ventos mais fortes acima. A sul do arquipélago deverá haver uma concentração semi-permanente de SBCAPE a rondar os 500 e MLCAPE entre os 250 e os 500. Assumo que parte disto irá para norte nos restantes grupos já que os valores mais altos estarão no G. Ocidental;

- A frente tenderá a ter bolsas de ar muito saturado nos níveis baixos. Contudo, nos níveis médios (500 hPa) há uma camada de ar muito seco que parece acompanhar a frente no seu trajeto ao longo de todo o arquipélago. Como tal, a chuva tenderá a ser moderada a forte, sendo esta última intensidade bastante limitada;

- Em termos de tempo severo, as diferenças térmicas parecem-me bastante interessantes nos níveis mais baixos especialmente para o G. Ocidental (e nem tanto para o G. Oriental). Valores interessantes de helicidade são modelados (por volta dos 260 a 300). Juntando todos os fatores, incluindo a (adveção de) vorticidade, penso que há condições favoráveis (marginais, logo, com uma baixa probabilidade) para a ocorrência de um tornado. Para tal, todas as condições medianas (cisalhamento - que estará nos 20 m/s quando a frente passar no G. Ocidental - humidade, CAPE...) têm que se juntar, especialmente para vencer o ar seco nos níveis médios cuja espessura desconheço. Se e onde surgirem células mais intensas, rajadas de vento e chuva forte também podem ocorrer;

- Após a passagem da frente, todas as ilhas irão ser afetadas mais diretamente pelo núcleo depressionário. Nota para a força do vento e para a ondulação. Ainda é cedo para especular sobre isto. Mas aparentemente será um cenário onde ocorrerá convecção dispersa. Poderá ser um evento interessante especialmente para o G. Ocidental.

- A evolução da frente ao longo do arquipélago também está sujeito a mudanças. É possível que não enfraqueça tanto como escrevi.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2016 às 16:46)

Enquanto a frente passa pelos Açores com alguma ventania e chuva, o GFS modela um aumento súbito na precipitação a este do G. Oriental na madrugada de amanhã. Não acho que a distância modelada seja muita, portanto, alguma da chuva pode afetar as ilhas. Um aumento da saturação do ar a 700 hPa e da água precipitável, em conjunção com os ventos mais fortes que se localizam nos níveis baixos, parecem ser o principal responsável por esta precipitação extra.

O G. Ocidental já está no pós-frontal. As ilhas mais a oeste do G. Central estão quase lá. Poderá ocorrer convecção, e possivelmente atividade elétrica, dispersa como tem ocorrido até agora a oeste do arquipélago. Na carta de superfície para amanhã às 12h, o ECM modela uma linha de instabilidade. Aguaceiros e possibilidades de trovoada para todos os grupos estão na previsão descritiva com especial destaque para os Grs. Ocidental e Central (grupos mais afetados por este evento convectivo).

Em relação a essa linha de instabilidade, o GFS também a modela. A linha de instabilidade deverá surgir imediatamente atrás da linha de ar seco em altitude que abordei anteriormente. Não deve haver uma saturação consistente do ar. O cisalhamento mais forte acompanhará a língua de ar seco, aparentando o mesmo ser fraco (<12 m/s) aquando da passagem da linha. O SBCAPE rondará os 500/600 e o MLCAPE os 250 a 500. A atividade mais intensa estará nos níveis baixos. A elevada vorticidade nos níveis médios certamente compensará alguma da pouca convecção global. A atmosfera terá um ritmo de arrefecimento bastante interessante com uma bolsa de ar quase polar a 500 hPa.

Isto traduz-se numa previsão muito semelhante à do IPMA. Convecção com uma intensidade fraca a moderada (e ocasionalmente moderada a forte), com possibilidade de haver aguaceiros mais intensos e alguma trovoada isolada e dispersa (a linha de instabilidade tenderá a agregar mais instabilidade). As células mais intensas deverão dissipar-se rapidamente. Não parece haver condições suficientes para fenómenos meteorológicos severos.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

As previsões do IPMA para este fim-de-semana são muito interessantes, aguaceiros, granizo, neve, trovoada, vamos ver... 

*Continente*
*Previsão para sábado, 19.março.2016*
_INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros que poderão ser por vezes de granizo e que serão de
neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras
altas das regiões Centro e Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-noroeste com 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 18 de março de 2016 às 6:29 UTC

*Previsão para domingo, 20.março.2016*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões Centro e
Sul, que poderão ser por vezes de granizo e que serão de
neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
*Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

Atualizado a 18 de março de 2016 às 11:47 UTC_


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:05)

Estofex para hoje:







Over the SW Europe, a cut-off travels southwardly and develops a thermodynamic instability over most of the W Iberian Peninsula. A steepening lapse rates up to 7.5 K/km along with low-level inflow of 7-8 g/kg mixing ratios results in a CAPE up to 400-800 J/kg. Most of instability area in the core of the trough lies under weakly sheared environment thus limiting the probability for the severe weather phenomena. A "jet" of the DLS on the southern and southeastern flank of the trough runs along SW Spanish coast. Although NWP models provide a weak CI within this area, a marginal and only local low-topped CAPE inhibits from issuing a level threat. Isolated thunderstorms may develop over marine areas along E Spanish coast during the evening hours. Although E Spain will be mostly under stable air mass during the forecast period a superimposment of stratiform and locally convective excessive precipitation cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2016 às 23:16)

Açores nas próximas 72 horas... o anticiclone será rei (e aparenta sê-lo até ao final do mês, o que é uma grande novidade ). Portanto, e em geral, bom tempo. A combinação da pouca convecção e reduzida/inconstante saturação do ar significa que a chuva deverá ser dispersa e muito inconstante (quando ocorrer). Ainda assim, deverá ocorrer um rio atmosférico 'light':






A primavera chega às 04:30 UTC de amanhã, 20 de Março. Como tal, feliz primavera a todos


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 01:29)

Extofex para hoje:






A blocking pattern of ridge extending from Azores to British Isles continue to separate Europe from warm marine Atlantic air masses. DMC and thus thunderstorms are only expected within Iberian Peninsula and SW France where a stationary cut-off provides a source of steep lapse rates and QG-lift. Boundary layer's moisture up to 6-7 g/kg allows CAPE only up to 400-800 J/kg, mostly in weakly sheared environment. Threat for thunderstorms with the potential of producing isolated severe wind gusts falls on SW and E Spanish coastal zone where a "jet" of DLS (up to 30 m/s) associated with S flank of the trough will be placed. However, due to mostly low-topped convection in these area, it will be unlikely for the updrafts to benefit from such shear. Hail up to 2 cm is possible over entire Iberian Peninsula within the forecast period.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 11:01)

Vamos lá ver se  nas próximas horas isto anima um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 02:21)

Estofex para hoje:






Under the influence of a high pressure system west of Ireland and low pressure over Finland and northern Russia, disturbances are carried with a northwesterly flow in a corridor east of the line Netherlands-Austria-Romania. A cut-off low manifests itself over the Iberian Peninsula. Thunderstorms can form thanks to steep lapse rates, allowing weakly capped but modest MLCAPE. The larger CAPE is found closer to the center of the upper cold pool, but the stronger lifting motion shall occur along the eastern gradient of the potential vorticity bubble, over central to eastern Spain, which shapes from a positive to a negative tilt between 12Z and 00Z. Small hail is likely to be observed and can accumulate locally as storms will be moving relatively slowly.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2016 às 03:49)

Esta 2a poderá ser bastante interessante no litoral norte e centro, já que os modelos estão consistentes em colocar uma faixa de convergência à superficie, associada à frente de brisa marítima, sobreposta com um ramo do jet em altura que limita a cut-off colocada sobre o interior sul de PT continental.

O contexto dinâmico é caracterizado pela presença de forçamento favorecido pela convergência á superficie mas limitado por condições neutras ou ligeiramente convergentes em altura, num ambiente de shear com algum carácter rotacional e marginalmente condutivo para a organização da convecção em multicélulas ou mesmo uma ou outra estrutura supercelular, principalmente junto da frente de brisa, onde se potencia o shear vertical e horizontal.

As condições termodinâmicas também parecem favoráveis, com  desenvolvimento de SBCAPE até 1000-1200J/kg na mesoescala, presença de gradientes de temperatura e humidade na média troposfera acentuados pelo transporte de ar seco vindo de leste acima da camada limite com gradientes até 7.5ºC/Km aos 800-600hpa e pontos de orvalho á superficie até 10-13ºC...*a fraca inibição convectiva deverá permitir o desenvolvimento de convecção a partir de meio da manhã, que dadas as condições deverá tomar um carácter bastante explosivo, capaz de produzir granizo e microbursts, não sendo de excluir uma tromba ou tornado fraco em células que beneficiem de uma melhor interação com a frente de brisa.
*


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 01:34)

Estofex para hoje:






a descritiva já nem fala quase, tem só isto:

"A very interesting weather pattern is found over Europe during this outlook. Several short-wave troughs affect the North Europe with high PV advection and create quite unstable conditions with marginal low topped storms, as well as this cut-off cold pool over Spain, which will eventually fade during Tuesday."

Mas como ainda afecta um pouco de Portugal deixo a imagem


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2016 às 02:43)

Hoje é outro dia que parece interessante, concentro a minha atenção em especial no sotavento Algarvio e áreas do Golfo de Cadiz e vale do Guadalquivir, mas estendi o nível amarelo para áreas do interior sudoeste da Península onde as condições serão ainda marginalmente condutivas ao desenvolvimento de convecção organizada.

Na realidade a atividade já começou a surgir em partes do litoral sudoeste, deverá manter-se sub-severa devido ás condições termodinamicas desfavoráveis sobre terra, mas no oceano as estruturas convectivas poderão ser organizadas e severas em alguns momentos.

Nas próximas horas o contexto dinâmico será marcado pela presença de uma onda/banda de deformação à superficie, com transporte de ar relativamente mais quente e húmido do oceano para terra á frente de uma frente fria que se desloca vinda de NW e que entrará pelo território durante a tarde.
Neste regime de advecção pré frontal teremos uma inestabilização da atmosfera por advecção diferencial sobre um cold core nos níveis altos, surgirá então instabilidade, em especial a partir da manhã, com SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg na mesoescala.
Gradientes térmicos nos niveis médios até 7-7.5ºC/Km com pouco ou nenhum CIN deverão garantir iniciação convectiva expontanea e capaz de produzir updrafts profundos e capazes de suportar granizo e rajadas severas a partir de meio/fim da manhã.

O shear vai aumentar gradualmente já que se vai aproximar uma faixa de escoamento mais intenso em altura, associado a um jet de niveis médios e altos na margem oeste do cold core, o shear deverá ser máximo durante a tarde e em especial na frente de brisa de sudoeste que se vai desenvolver entre o Algarve e o vale do Guadalquivir, nestes locais esperam-se até 15-25m/s de 0-6km shear com forte carácter rotacional nos níveis baixos.

Durante a tarde, a entrada da frente de brisa de NW/frente fria pelo Alentejo e a convergencia das brisas de sudoeste e noroeste no vale do Guadiana, Guadalquivir e litoral de Huelva-Cadiz, em conjunto com a presença de alguma divergência na entrada do jet em altura, gerarão um contexto favorável ao desenvolvimento de estruturas convectivas lineares e discretas junto ás convergencias principais, que poderão tomar um caracter supercelular em especial nas areas de maior shear entre o sotavento Algarvio e o Guadalquivir...com esta atividade esperamos que possam ocorrer rajadas severas, granizo e possibilidade de tornados.

Os modelos ( especialmente ECMWF) não suportam que esta atividade tenha grau de concentração suficiente para introduzir um nivel laranja, e o GFS/WRF  apesar de darem um melhor suporte à previsão estão a modelar uma área muito limitada de condições mais favoráveis entre VRSA-Huelva pelo que não arriscarei um upgrade e manterei um nível amarelo generalizado.

Deixo abaixo a previsão como a fiz pelo BestWeather e mantenho-a sem alterações.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

Na nova actualização do meteograma para o alto minho prevêem se 110mm em um dia ( segunda - Feira )


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2016 às 03:16)

Para os próximos dias o padrão meteorológico vai continuar o mesmo. Plumas tropicais sucessivas:





















O noroeste continental será o maior beneficiado. Os Açores terão um evento de intensidade fraca a moderada:


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2016 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

para amanhã, e segundo o IPMA, chuva por vezes forte e persistente a norte do Mondego.

Em algumas zonas aqui do Noroeste é provável que se acumulem mais de 100 mm no total acumulado dos dias de amanhã e terça feira 

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, sendo persistente e por vezes forte
a norte do Rio Mondego.*
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) na litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro
e nas terras altas até ao início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado, temporariamente pouco nublado
até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no Alto Alentejo e litoral a norte de Sines
a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) até ao início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 27 de março de 2016 às 6:28 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2016 às 12:20)

A previsão para Terça-feira dia 29 também menciona chuva por vezes forte e persistente no Minho e Douro Litoral, perante isto penso que não tardará a ser lançado um aviso para estes locais relativamente à precipitação 

IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 29.março.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade nas regiões
Centro e Sul a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, nas regiões Norte e Centro, sendo persistente e
por vezes forte no Minho e Douro litoral até ao início da manhã.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

Atualizado a 27 de março de 2016 às 10:59 UTC

Para Quarta-feira dia 30/03 uma excelente cota de neve, tendo em conta a época do ano 

Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016

Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões Centro e Sul
até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, sendo fracos e pouco frequentes
no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros a partir da tarde, *descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 400/600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas
até 65 km/h a partir do final da manhã no litoral e terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 27 de março de 2016 às 10:59 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Mar 2016 às 16:28)

*Continente*
Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016

Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões Centro e Sul
até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, sendo fracos e pouco frequentes
no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros a partir da tarde, *descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 400/600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas
até 65 km/h a partir do final da manhã no litoral e terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


nao percebo esta cota!?


----------



## dopedagain (27 Mar 2016 às 17:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *Continente*
> Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016
> 
> Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões Centro e Sul
> ...


essa cota está muito boa, mas desce muito bruscamente quase 1000 metros, nos meteogramas também está assim... seria bom demais já que quinta feira está bom tempo no norte... seria provavelmente a ultima neve em condições de este ano.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Mar 2016 às 12:53)

Parece que quarta vai cair algo cá pelo norte


----------



## james (28 Mar 2016 às 16:58)

Isso tem tempo, lá para Julho.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 09:17)

Para amanhã, e segundo o IPMA, podem ocorrer trovoadas e a cota de neve estará  nos 400/600 metros a partir da tarde:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
*Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando gradualmente a
regime de aguaceiros a partir do início da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 1600 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para os 400/600 metros a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até
65 km/h no litoral e terras altas a partir do final da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, no litoral oeste e no
Alto Alentejo a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até
65 km/h no litoral e terras altas a partir do meio da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com rajadas até 65 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros
a partir do início da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) a partir do final da manhã.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 29 de março de 2016 às 6:7 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mar 2016 às 10:08)

Não me lembro de uma cota tão baixa quase em abril


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

IPMA:

*Informação especial*

**Queda de neve em contas baixas no início da Primavera**

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2016-03-29
13:09 e 2016-03-31 00:00

Queda de neve em contas baixas no início da Primavera

Devido a uma superfície frontal fria, que irá passar o
Minho e Douro Litoral no início da tarde do dia 30 (quarta-feira),
progredindo para sueste, prevê-se períodos de chuva, passando a
regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde, com queda de neve nas terras
altas, descida acentuada da temperatura e aumento da intensidade do
vento.Assim, *a partir da tarde ocorrerá queda de neve acima dos 1000
metros na região Norte, em especial nas serras da Peneda-Gerês,
Larouco, Alvão, Marão e Montezinho e na região Centro, em especial
nas serras da Estrela e Montemuro, podendo a queda de neve chegar aos
400/600 metros em alguns locais destas regiões. Existe uma
possibilidade de queda de neve na serra de São Mamede acima dos
600/800 metros para o final do dia*.Durante a tarde, irá aumentar a
intensidade do vento soprando temporariamente forte e com rajadas
até 80 km/h no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão e os avisos meteorológicos deverá
consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ Ter, 29 Mar 2016 13:09:28

Insistem nas cotas baixas , bom, eles é que são os profissionais, vamos aguardar.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Estou um bocado reticente.. Nesta altura do ano, precipitação sólida a cotas baixas, normalmente é granizo. Mas também não há grandes condições para desenvolvimento vertical fora do normal..

Sei que não vale a pena comparar, mas por exemplo o AEMET prevê cota 1200m para Cáceres e de 700m para Zamora.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

Paulo H disse:


> 700m para Zamora



700 metros e para Zamora bem no interior parecem-me uma previsão mais razoável, a mim só me faz "confusão" os 400 metros ( e mesmo os 600 m ) aqui para Portugal..

Não sei até que ponto o evento tem potencial para baixar assim tanto a cota, tendo em conta que já estamos no fim de Março, mais radiação, dias mais compridos não há grande frio instalado...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2016 às 16:04)

Snifa disse:


> 700 metros e para Zamora bem no interior parecem-me uma previsão mais razoável, a mim só me faz "confusão" os 400 metros ( e mesmo os 600 m ) aqui para Portugal..
> 
> Não sei até que ponto o evento tem potencial para baixar assim tanto a cota, tendo em conta que já estamos no fim de Março, mais radiação, dias mais compridos não há grande frio instalado...


..granizada!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

*Proteção Civil alerta para queda de neve e vento forte*

*



*

 Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil alertou, esta terça-feira, a população para as previsões de queda de neve e de vento forte a partir de quarta-feira nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

O aviso à população da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) surge após o contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que prevê, a partir de quarta-feira, queda de neve para as regiões do Minho, Norte e Centro, podendo atingir repentinamente cotas de 400 a 600 metros.

Segundo o IPMA, o vento vai soprar forte de norte com rajadas da ordem dos 80 quilómetros por hora no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas durante a tarde de quarta-feira.

Tendo em conta as condições meteorológicas, a ANPC alerta para o condicionamento ou encerramento de vias de circulação devido à queda de neve, piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água e gelo e danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, além da possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores em virtude de vento mais forte.

No aviso à população sobre as medidas preventivas, a ANPC refere que devem ser adotados os comportamentos adequados, sobretudo nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis.

Nesse sentido, a Proteção Civil recomenda a adoção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água e gelo nas vias, e ao transporte e colocação das correntes de neve nas viaturas, sempre que se circular nas áreas atingidas pela queda de neve.

A ANPC aconselha ainda a população a garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas, e ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores devido ao vento mais forte.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...para-queda-de-neve-e-vento-forte-5099321.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2016 às 21:24)

*Análise sinóptica e tendência do estado do tempo para Portugal Continental *





O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental estará condicionado, a partir do meio-dia de amanhã, pela aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, em deslocamento para sueste.
Assim, a partir do final da manhã espera-se um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação, inicialmente no litoral norte e estendendo-se progressivamente para o interior e para o sul do território de Portugal Continental. Após a passagem da superfície frontal, o vento rodará para noroeste ou norte, tornando-se moderado a forte, com rajadas muito fortes nas terras altas, passando o território do continente a ficar sob a acção de uma massa de ar fria pós-frontal (cavado muito prenunciado procedente de norte), de origem polar marítima, nitidamente mais fria e instável, passando os períodos de chuva a regime de aguaceiros, mais intensos e frequentes nas regiões do norte e centro, que tenderão a diminuir e a desaparecer ao longo da madrugada de Quinta-feira.
A temperatura do ar irá ter uma acentuada descida durante e após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, favorecendo uma descida bastante significativa das cotas de neve nas regiões do norte e centro a partir do final da tarde de amanhã.


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2016 às 22:33)

Olhando para o que todos os modelos prevêem para amanhã:

- Temperaturas a 850 hpa ligeiramente abaixo de 0ºC (nunca abaixo de -2ºC) enquanto ocorre precipitação. No Norte do país os 850 hpa estarão a cerca de 1400 m de altitude, no Centro ligeiramente acima;
- Temperaturas a 500 hpa, pouco baixas. Segundo o GFS andarão pelos -28ºC no extremo Norte, mas o ECMWF apenas coloca a iso -20ºC a Norte do rio Douro;
- Humidade relativa elevada (acima de 90%) em todos os locais onde estará a ocorrer precipitação;
- A isolinha dos 0ºC de ponto de condensação estará acima dos 1000 m em todo o país, nos momentos em que ocorre precipitação;
- CAPE quase nulo, nem sequer no mar é relevante;
- Vento de Noroeste, logo com forte componente marítima;
- Precipitação residual ou nula no pós-frontal;
- Dia anterior ao evento com temperaturas relativamente altas;
- O perfil vertical é bastante húmido desde a superfície até pouco acima dos 2000 m.

Eu diria que irá ocorrer um bom nevão nas terras altas (acima dos 1400 m) do Norte e Centro e poderão cair uns farrapos entre os 800 e os 1400 m.
Seria necessário que todos os modelos estivessem completamente errados para que o IPMA acertasse nas cotas que prevê. O aviso para acumulação aos 400/600 m é completamente absurdo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 22:51)

Se com a sinóptica que está prevista para amanhã, o IPMA prevê cota 400/600 m, então com esta carta de Fevereiro 1956 a cota seria negativa, abaixo do nível do mar  













De facto algo não bate certo com esta cota prevista pelo IPMA, penso que amanhã deverão corrigir a mesma para valores mais altos


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2016 às 23:08)

no que o IPMA parece estar certo é no vento... a frente pelo menos no litoral norte e centro parece ser importante e interessante na rotação do vento de oeste para noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2016 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> no que o IPMA parece estar certo é no vento... a frente pelo menos no litoral norte e centro parece ser importante e interessante na rotação do vento de oeste para noroeste.



Para ser mais preciso, a rotação é de Sudoeste para Noroeste, Oeste para Noroeste nunca iria ter tanto impacto na temperatura como o que vai ocorrer amanhã, embora não seja nada de outro mundo.
Alguns exemplos do dito arrefecimento:












Bom nevão no Gerês


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 09:04)

Mapa de Tipo precipitação e cota de neve (GFS) da Run 00h.
Neve nas serras da Peneda-Gerês, Larouco, Montesinho, Alvão-Marão, Montemuro e Estrela


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 11:38)

Snifa disse:


> 700 metros e para Zamora bem no interior parecem-me uma previsão mais razoável, a mim só me faz "confusão" os 400 metros ( e mesmo os 600 m ) aqui para Portugal..
> 
> Não sei até que ponto o evento tem potencial para baixar assim tanto a cota, tendo em conta que já estamos no fim de Março, mais radiação, dias mais compridos não há grande frio instalado...



Acho que os 400m são praticamente impossíveis e mesmo os 600m parecem muito improváveis. O que andou a ver o IPMA que nós não vemos?


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

Alto que o IPMA actualizou a previsão para hoje:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
CÉU EM GERAL MUITO NUBLADO, COM ABERTAS ATÉ MEIO DA MANHÃ.
PERÍODOS DE CHUVA NO MINHO, ESTENDENDO-SE GRADUALMENTE ÀS
RESTANTES REGIÕES A PARTIR DO FINAL DA MANHÃ, PASSANDO A
REGIME DE AGUACEIROS DURANTE A TARDE QUE PODERÃO SER DE
GRANIZO.
POSSIBILIDADE DE OCORRÊNCIA DE TROVOADA.
QUEDA DE NEVE ACIMA DE 1600/1800 METROS, DESCENDO GRADUALMENTE
A COTA PARA 600/800 METROS A PARTIR DO MEIO DA TARDE, *PODENDO PONTUALMENTE DESCER A 400/600 METROS DURANTE A NOITE*.
VENTO FRACO A MODERADO (10 A 30 KM/H) DE SUDOESTE, RODANDO
GRADUALMENTE PARA NOROESTE A PARTIR DO FINAL DA MANHÃ E TORNANDO-SE
MODERADO A FORTE (30 A 45 KM/H) COM RAJADAS ATÉ 80 KM/H NO LITORAL
E TERRAS ALTAS.
NEBLINA OU NEVOEIRO MATINAL.
PEQUENA DESCIDA DA TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/



Até escreveram a previsão em caixa alta, ou seja  " aos berros "   e  este podendo faz toda a diferença realmente..é que mesmo os 600/800 metros são algo baixos sobertudo por causa dos 600 metros .. veremos..


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 13:35)

Snifa disse:


> Alto que o IPMA actualizou a previsão para hoje:
> 
> Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016
> 
> ...


Concordo mais com esta atualização, mas 600m acho que é muito baixo...mas as surpresas acontecem!


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

jonas disse:


> Concordo mais com esta atualização, mas 600m acho que é muito baixo...mas as surpresas acontecem!



Sim, surpresas podem acontecer de facto, eu sugeria que colocassem a cota entre os 0 metros e 2000 metros, assim salvaguardavam qualquer surpresa que pudesse ocorrer pois acertavam de certeza, sejamos francos , o IPMA é pouco rigoroso nas cotas de neve e não só, mas isso é outro assunto que não faz parte deste tópico...


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 13:47)

O ipma já tem pecado por defeito e por excesso também. De todos os nevões que caíram à cota zero, não me lembro de alguma vez o ipma ter previsto essa cota, nem lá perto. Mas pronto, acontece.  Com certeza que, para hoje, estão a ver, com o seu olhar profissional, algo que nos está a escapar. 
Mas atenção que o GFS vai nesse sentido também, até baixou a cota na última actualização.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 14:04)

Certo Certo é termos boas acumulações cima dos 1000/1200 algo para durar até ao fim de semana onde se prevê mais queda de neve. Por enquanto a temperatura continua "amena"  esta frente vai certamente entrar com toda a força, vamos esperar mais umas horas


----------



## gomas (30 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

referir que o vento pode soprar forte mais nas regioes litoral e terras altas 
as cotas estao baixas pois deve ser o facto de a entrada ser durante a noite penso em acumulaçoes
acima dos1000m.sexta de madrugada existe a possibilidade de formaçao de gelo no norte e centro.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2016 às 14:24)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que os 400m são praticamente impossíveis e mesmo os 600m parecem muito improváveis. O que andou a ver o IPMA que nós não vemos?



O GFS lá vai apontando também algumas cotas abaixo dos 600 metros para o final da madrugada de amanhã (ex: Vila Pouca de Aguiar)... Parece-me não ser apenas um único modelo a prever cotas inferiores a 600 metros nalguns locais residuais...


----------



## Paulo H (30 Mar 2016 às 15:28)

E o frio e a precipitação a entrar já no noroeste de galiza, com temperaturas no litoral entre 2.8C e 7ºC.

A 100km de distância, Portugal com temperaturas nos 15ºC/16ºC!

Deem uma vista de olhos em: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=0&datos=img


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 18:25)

Para os Açores mais uma pluma tropical, sendo a água precipitável tendencialmente moderada a elevada:






Os ventos mais fortes estão nos níveis baixos e atrás do sistema frontal (os ventos em altitude). Os gradientes térmicos mais interessantes estão acima na atmosfera se bem que parece haver algumas inversões. Sem _CAPÉs _significativos, aposto em chuva fraca a moderada na generalidade com a possibilidade de ocorrerem períodos ocasionais de chuva/aguaceiros moderados a fortes devido à água precipitável, saturação do ar e movimento verticais. Como já é hábito a orografia _arrancará_ mais alguma chuva. O ponto de orvalho deverá ser suficiente para causar algum nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos das ilhas. Mas como não é muito 'extenso' deverá haver boa visibilidade na generalidade:






No satélite já é possível ver a pluma tropical... e tem mau aspeto:






Não vai ser um bom dia para dar passeios aos pontos mais altos. A +-700 metros os ventos estarão próximos dos 100 km/h (50 nós):






Em suma, um bom evento com alguma chuva:


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:32)

*Irá nevar novamente em Ferreira do Zêzere?*
*Segundo informações da Proteção Civil e IPMA poderá nevar novamente em Ferreira do Zêzere, como aconteceu no passado dia 27 de fevereiro.
*
Segundo a informação publicada na página oficial do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, os distritos de Bragança, Viseu, Porto, Guarda, Faro, Viana do Castelo, Castelo Branco, Aveiro, Coimbra e Braga vão estar sob Aviso Amarelo entre as 12h e as 24 horas de quarta-feira, dada a previsão de queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros.

Embora o distrito de Santarém não esteja sob aviso, concelhos como Ferreira do Zêzere e Ourém, que se situam na cota dos 400 metros, poderão voltar a ver nevar a partir do meio da tarde.

http://noticiasdozezere.pt/concelho/9588-ira-nevar-novamente-em-ferreira-do-zezere/


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

Entretanto, mais um bom evento em perspectiva para o próximo fim de semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Irá nevar novamente em Ferreira do Zêzere?*
> *Segundo informações da Proteção Civil e IPMA poderá nevar novamente em Ferreira do Zêzere, como aconteceu no passado dia 27 de fevereiro.*
> 
> Segundo a informação publicada na página oficial do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, os distritos de Bragança, Viseu, Porto, Guarda, Faro, Viana do Castelo, Castelo Branco, Aveiro, Coimbra e Braga vão estar sob Aviso Amarelo entre as 12h e as 24 horas de quarta-feira, dada a previsão de queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros.
> ...


Bem, então se calhar neva outra vez na Serra de Aire...


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:55)

eu sinceramente não acredito que chegue aos 400 metros, pelo menos nessas zonas, só se for mesmo lá no topo da aire de 600m e tal


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2016 às 19:00)

Por favor peço que não dêem grande crédito às notícias (maioritariamente absurdas) que a comunicação social tem colocado e que evitem discutir as mesmas neste tópico. Obrigado


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2016 às 19:11)

Off topic: Ainda hoje vi no Correio da manhã o título: " vai nevar em metade do país" mas qual metade? Que coisa mais absurda... e também não vai nevar em Ourém, nem em Ferreira de Zêzere, enfim é a comunicação social que temos...
Se assim fosse também em Portalegre ia nevar visto que está acima dos 400m.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

acho que já se pode concluir o quão absurda era a previsão de cota 400/600 metros prevista pelo IPMA, simplesmente falta frio ou o mais importante, precipitação/instabilidade, eu diria que uma cota de 800 m para cima seria  mais razoável.

Olhando aos próximos dias, parece que iremos ter outro bom evento já no fim de semana, para começar bem o mês 

GFS:







ECMWF:


----------



## martinus (31 Mar 2016 às 11:15)

Olá. Segundo a aplicação Meteorologia, que vem com o Windows 10, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Braga para o dia 31 de março, é 4 C. em 1992. Acontece que tanto na noite de hoje como na de amanhã está previsto que a temperatura aqui desça até valores entre 1 e 3 C. Vamos ter records absolutos de temperatura mínima a ser batidos? Alguém tem acesso a outros valores de registos diários? A mim parece-me que 4 C. para mínima absoluta em Braga a 31 de março pode não ser suficientemente baixo. Que acham disto?


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2016 às 11:21)

martinus disse:


> Olá. Segundo a aplicação Meteorologia, que vem com o Windows 10, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Braga para o dia 31 de março, é 4 C. em 1992. Acontece que tanto na noite de hoje como na de amanhã está previsto que a temperatura aqui desça até valores entre 1 e 3 C. Vamos ter records absolutos de temperatura mínima a ser batidos? Alguém tem acesso a outros valores de registos diários? A mim parece-me que 4 C. para mínima absoluta em Braga a 31 de março pode não ser suficientemente baixo. Que acham disto?



 Podes ver aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/004/ que entre 1971-2006 ouve valores bem mais baixos do que 4ºC.

EDIT: Não reparei que era para o dia 31 de março. Peço desculpa.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 11:21)

martinus disse:


> Olá. Segundo a aplicação Meteorologia, que vem com o Windows 10, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Braga para o dia 31 de março, é 4 C. em 1992. Acontece que tanto na noite de hoje como na de amanhã está previsto que a temperatura aqui desça até valores entre 1 e 3 C. Vamos ter records absolutos de temperatura mínima a ser batidos? Alguém tem acesso a outros valores de registos diários? A mim parece-me que 4 C. para mínima absoluta em Braga a 31 de março pode não ser suficientemente baixo. Que acham disto?




Esse valor parece - me muito alto.  Já devem ter havido mínimas mais baixas.  Marco, normalmente, tem muitas vezes mínimas bastante baixas.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2016 às 12:03)

martinus disse:


> Olá. Segundo a aplicação Meteorologia, que vem com o Windows 10, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Braga para o dia 31 de março, é 4 C. em 1992. Acontece que tanto na noite de hoje como na de amanhã está previsto que a temperatura aqui desça até valores entre 1 e 3 C. Vamos ter records absolutos de temperatura mínima a ser batidos? Alguém tem acesso a outros valores de registos diários? A mim parece-me que 4 C. para mínima absoluta em Braga a 31 de março pode não ser suficientemente baixo. Que acham disto?




Se é para dia 31 de Março só é perfeitamente normal (é normalíssimo baterem-se recordes diários... só em temperaturas mínimas há 366 recordes passíveis de bater...). Para o mês a história é outra.


----------



## martinus (31 Mar 2016 às 12:16)

vitamos disse:


> Se é para dia 31 de Março só é perfeitamente normal (é normalíssimo baterem-se recordes diários... só em temperaturas mínimas há 366 recordes passíveis de bater...). Para o mês a história é outra.



Sim, de qualquer maneira as bases de dados da app. Meteorologia são de sites tipo Foreca e Weather.com. Tipicamente as temperaturas que esses sites apontam para Braga são medidas na cidade do Porto ou no aeroporto de Pedras Rubras, locais mais a sul, mais baixos e mais perto do mar, com noites frias em geral mais amenas num dia 31 de março... Tudo normal, portanto.


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2016 às 13:02)

Uma visita às normais no site do IPMA revelam para Março em Braga -2.6ºC na normal 71/2000 e -5ºC na normal 81/2010. E fora desses períodos pode ter havido mínimas oficiais ainda mais baixas.
Acho que em 2005 por ex. houve muito frio em Março.


----------



## gomas (31 Mar 2016 às 13:35)

madrugada de sexta muito fria nas regioes norte e centro as minimas podem ser inferiores a 0graus
pode ser cenário de geadas negras uma vez que esta tudo a florir pode ficar tudo queimado


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

gomas disse:


> madrugada de sexta muito fria nas regioes norte e centro as minimas podem ser inferiores a 0graus
> pode ser cenário de geadas negras uma vez que esta tudo a florir pode ficar tudo queimado




Quando as geadas não vêm na época certa...


----------

